# Algae Issues



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I finally got my C02 back in working order and now the algae begins. It started off with BBA, So i turned up the c02. I also started scraping the infected glass and bulling leaves or plants that had been affected. Three days later, I now have Green spot algae on my glass. Nothing has changed sense I got my Co2 working in September, and I am still using the same Fert methods I have used all along. (Barr) So I started to wonder, could it be my lighting? What is the life of a light bulb? Could the bulbs have anything to do with it?

Thank!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Green Spot is normally an indication of low CO2 or low PO4. BBA is usually an indication of low or fluctuating CO2 levels. Since you have both GSA and BBA, I am guessing you may need to bump up the CO2 a little bit more which you have alread done. 

How much PO4 are you adding to the tank each time you dose it?

How long have you had the bulbs on the tank? They are T-8 bulbs right?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Um, 1/4 tsb every other day(I think, I should check that when i get home. I just have the spoons set out  )

The bulbs are the same ones I have been using on the tanks sense its been at my house, so about a year.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would probably think about replacing the bulbs then  I don't think they are the cause of the algae given the CO2 problems you have been having but they do say light spectrum drops after about 6 months. Some bulbs are good until they burn out but I usually replace my linear tubes about once a year if they don't burn out sooner than that 

Let's hope you're adding 1/8th tsp of the PO4 to the tank three times a week versus 1/4 tsp. 1/4tsp of PO4 would be quite a lot to add 3x a week but I don't think it would cause any problems


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

What size is your tank? just currious because I have a 75g which I dose approx .6tsp KH2PO4 3times a week which according to the fertilator is something like 8.26ppm plus. If I dose anything less I start to notice GSA. I think some plants really use a lot of Phosphate. I'd definately consider uping the CO2 though, if at all possible, because it may help with both issues. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I was wrong, I am adding half a tsp. Thats to much isnt it? I think I am adding 1/8th psm(i cant remember Mono potassium phosphate). That could be my problem right there...[smilie=r:


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Sean,
I'd give you some recommendations about fertilizing, but I'll leave that for MatPat, he doesn't always "approve" of my fertilizing techniques.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Hey Sean,
> I'd give you some recommendations about fertilizing, but I'll leave that for MatPat, he doesn't always "approve" of my fertilizing techniques.


That's because you dose tablespoons for everything


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

<Russian Accent/on> "Tis Good for you, dah" <Russian Accent/Off>.

Now, now, lest we forget that the tablespoons were going into my 300 gallon... not a 30. I haven't had an outbreak of algae or anything, then again the tank has been under-illuminated.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> <Russian Accent/on> "Tis Good for you, dah" <Russian Accent/Off>.
> 
> Now, now, lest we forget that the tablespoons were going into my 300 gallon... not a 30. I haven't had an outbreak of algae or anything, then again the tank has been under-illuminated.


Tablespoons, that means you must go though lbs of stuff fast!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Now, now, lest we forget that the tablespoons were going into my 300 gallon... not a 30. I haven't had an outbreak of algae or anything, then again the tank has been under-illuminated.


Living proof that adding 10ppm of NO3 and 10ppm of PO4 to a tank does not cause algae issues, even in an under illuminated tank!

I imagine the fish are doing fine also?


----------

